# Best 24" Chainsaw



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm back. And brimming with ignorance. Ready for another beat down. 

I am gearing up, slowly, and am actually getting some work. I've got an echo limbing saw and a 445 Husky from the box store (complete with Made in Sweden plaque) with an 18" bar on it. And I'm lusting over the three dead trees in my neighbors yard: I've got this itch to cut them down. But, I'm going to need a saw with more, reach, for one of them.

So, what is the best saw to get in a 24/28" bar?

Here are the factors, in order of importance:

Power/CC's
Brand
Durabillity

What's the best bang for my buck? I'm partial to Huskys, but choosers can't be beggars, you know.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 9, 2012)

Husky 372xpw or 372xp, Stihl 440, 441, or 460. Either of those would be perfect. I'd go with either the 440 or the 372xpw if it were me, going by your factors.


----------



## Downer (Apr 9, 2012)

372, 575...I have the 20" on the 372 now that the 660 wears the big boy pants though (25" or 36" b/c)


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Makita 6401 from HD can upgrade it with the 7900 PC and still be less than the 372, 44, 440, 441 etc. 6401 will pull a 24 the way it is. Mine is in Mastermind' Shop getting the works right now. Randy will probably do a thread on it.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 9, 2012)

makita 7901
cc 78.5

HP 6.1

pro saw


----------



## BrocLuno (Apr 9, 2012)

*For one tree ??*

I'd get a used saw. A big old Mac  

Or maybe a Chinese Stihl like and 070. Looks like there may be some firms making them under license for South America an they will import direct.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 9, 2012)

deye223 said:


> makita 7901
> cc 78.5
> 
> HP 6.1
> ...



Except that hardly any pro use them, mostly because of lacking dealer/parts support, I believe. :msp_smile:

I don't think new ones are easy to find in the US these days either....

If the OP wants to play safe, I suggest any version of the 372xp, or a MS440!



Another thing to the OP, there is no *24" chainsaw* - what you buy is a suitable chainsaw (powerhead), and a 24" bar for it.


----------



## Bigdgb (Apr 9, 2012)

So, what is the best saw to get in a 24/28" bar?

Here are the factors, in order of importance:

Power/CC's
Brand
Durabillity

What's the best bang for my buck? I'm partial to Huskys, but choosers can't be beggars, you know.[/QUOTE]

Stihl 660 is one of the best Power/weight saws going, as to Durabillity it is most likley one of the best pro saw worldwide, it comes with a 25" bar as standed and will take up to 36" but works better if you only up to 30"


----------



## Wolfcsm (Apr 9, 2012)

If you do not want a new saw, an 066 Stihl might just work. The 066/660 has the flexability to have anything up to 42 inch bar. I have 24 and 36 inch pars for mine. Both are great.

Once CAD grabs hold of you the 880 works really well with a 24 inch bar. Great for noodeling big rounds to a workable size.

Hal


----------



## sunfish (Apr 9, 2012)

*24-28"*

562xp, 365, 372xp, ms440, 7901. Just pick you flavor... :msp_smile:


----------



## Vibes (Apr 9, 2012)

If your only going to be running the 24 occasionally, the best bang for the buck out there is the 365 Husky. $629 with 24 inch bar and an extra chain. Free shipping. End of story!!! 

My guess is you're not cutting many 45inch plus trees so it should get you by. If you are a tree service guy then get the 372 or 460.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> So, what is the best saw to get in a 24/28" bar?
> 
> Here are the factors, in order of importance:
> 
> ...



You're looking for a 70cc-80cc saw. Any 60cc saw is too small. Sure, it'll do it, but that's not an ideal situation. Anything bigger, and you're just lugging around more weight than you need.

Power, in order, not by my choice:
7900
MS441/MS460/576AT, it's a toss up
372XP/365
MS440

Brand:
Stihl, due to dealer support
Husqvarna, can order parts online

Reliability:
Take your pick. They're all well built professional grade chainsaws.

The MS441C is the strongest 70cc saw I've ever run. It gets good fuel economy, has great AV, and has Stihl dealer support. The MS460 is one of my favorite saws of all times.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Except that hardly any pro use them, mostly because of lacking dealer/parts support, I believe. :msp_smile:
> 
> I don't think new ones are easy to find in the US these days either....
> 
> ...



You guys are awesome! SawTroll, you new exactly what I was asking even though I didn't know now how to ask it. So far, the consensus seems to be something in the 70 cc range. 

Let me ask another question: is it simply that CC = Speed? Kind of like a Scooter vs. a CBR RR 1000: they'll both get you where you want to go but one will get you there faster and in better standing with the ladies?  I have this vague notion that its not only about speed but strength tolerances for handling the added strain of longer chain (because the bar, being a static entity, should be irrelevant, right?)

Thank you for teaching me, Collective Obi-Wan!

Also, Bayley's has the new makita that can be upgrade to 70 ccs for a voided warranty, and it's only $769.99 ( ouch). I'm not afraid of buying used, but with new you know exactly what you're getting, and I don't have my buddy's luck of finding awesome deals on ebay/crookslist.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

Vibes said:


> If your only going to be running the 24 occasionally, the best bang for the buck out there is the 365 Husky. $629 with 24 inch bar and an extra chain. Free shipping. End of story!!!
> 
> My guess is you're not cutting many 45inch plus trees so it should get you by. If you are a tree service guy then get the 372 or 460.



It will probly become my new work horse.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

Whats the difference between the 362XT and the 372XT(W)?


----------



## sunfish (Apr 9, 2012)

If your budget is kind of tight, the Husky 365, at 71cc is the best bang for the buck in a new saw.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry, fat fingers should be 372, not 362


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

sunfish said:


> If your budget is kind of tight, the Husky 365, at 71cc is the best bang for the buck in a new saw.



Budget? Haha, what budget? We don't need no stinking budgets! If it wasn't for low budget there wouldn't be a budget at all and if I wasn't self employed then I would LOVE to have a budget.


----------



## saw dog (Apr 9, 2012)

Get a MS 460R, you will never regret doing so. There is nothing on the market that will produce as much or as long if taken care of properly.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

saw dog said:


> Get a MS 460R, you will never regret doing so. There is nothing on the market that will produce as much or as long if taken care of properly.



Thats 3 votes for the 460. Looks like I'm going to be heading to Exposure Therapy to help get over my fear of Stihl. ;D


----------



## Downer (Apr 9, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> Thats 3 votes for the 460. Looks like I'm going to be heading to Exposure Therapy to help get over my fear of Stihl. ;D



I was a dyed-in-the-wool Husky fan before I just recently purchased a 660, and with the help of the fine people here some modifications took place, and I'm now more than pleased by the machine. Stihl just has better service in my area and that counts for a lot!!!!! I still marvel at the Husky 346's absolute smoothness and the 372's speed, and smoothness, but I needed a "big" saw I could spend some $ on and not feel like if it needed service I'd be out a saw for a week. I have backup smaller saws, but not on the larger ones, just too expensive for me right now. My Bobcat with grapple set me back this past year and a dump trailer too, and I don't get more large trees over 3ft. than under so I had to set some limits. Get the 460, i'm going to, when and if the 2003 372 dies!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 9, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> ......
> 
> Let me ask another question: is it simply that CC = Speed? ......



No, it is a lot more complicated - but that is of course one of the factors.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

Just stopped at the local Stihl dealer: $1000.00 for a new 460. Ow. I know the owner so I'll drop him a line and see what he can do. But at that price I'm going to be saving a LOOOONG time :\

what is a good price for a good used 460?


----------



## the westspartan (Apr 9, 2012)

460=overated and overpriced.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2012)

A 460 can be had for <$900 from the right dealer. They are fantastic saws, regardless of what Dan says I'm sure he'll tell you to get a 441RC-M, and I can't disagree with that either.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2012)

Just buy the 372XPW in the Tradin Post. Hard to beat that.


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 9, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> Just stopped at the local Stihl dealer: $1000.00 for a new 460. Ow. I know the owner so I'll drop him a line and see what he can do. But at that price I'm going to be saving a LOOOONG time :\
> 
> what is a good price for a good used 460?



If you look and are patient they can be had for 4-5 hundred in good shape.


----------



## ancy (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought a used HD rental Makita 6401 from someone for my brother for $125 with 2 20" bars and 2 chains. I just put a 7900 kit on my 6401 for $170, that would put you at $295 for a 79cc powerhouse. I did run the 28" bar on my 6401 before I switched it over and it did very well and would have worked for me, but I had the money and the urge. If you're going off votes mine goes to the Dolmar/Makita 6400/6401 7900/7901 of coarse I still haven't got to run mine yet but still vote for it.







View attachment 232889


----------



## UK Rich (Apr 9, 2012)

I've worked my 660 for nearly 10 years and it's still my most reliable saw. Normally running a 25" bar with an 8 pin rim. The fuel tank leaks (if anyone has one...) as I dropped it down a 30ft bank.

It's like having a really hot girlfriend - with a bladder problem.


----------



## Downer (Apr 9, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> I've worked my 660 for nearly 10 years and it's still my most reliable saw. Normally running a 25" bar with an 8 pin rim. The fuel tank leaks (if anyone has one...) as I dropped it down a 30ft bank.
> 
> It's like having a really hot girlfriend - with a bladder problem.



:msp_biggrin::msp_scared:-See above....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bob15 (Apr 9, 2012)

Forget the plastic saws. Find a McCulloch SP-81 or any of the PM800, 805, 85, 8200 or DE80 saws and be done with it. 

The power is there, even the nay-sayers must admit that, if not they never ran a 5 cube Mac before. Eighty CC's of American HP and torque which is plenty to pull a 28" or a 33" bar. 

Durability, well considering there are a lot of 30 year old Macs being used to this day tells me a lot when compared to the plastic Huskys that have screws lossening on a brand new saw with 10 hours on it. Not to mention i don't see a lot of 70's and 80's Huskys running. Maybe durability isn't quite there yet.....


bob


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 9, 2012)

bob15 said:


> Forget the plastic saws. Find a McCulloch SP-81 or any of the PM800, 805, 85, 8200 or DE80 saws and be done with it.
> 
> The power is there, even the nay-sayers must admit that, if not they never ran a 5 cube Mac before. Eighty CC's of American HP and torque which is plenty to pull a 28" or a 33" bar.
> 
> ...



I have a 32" bar on my 82cc McCulloch SP-81 and 24" bars on my 70cc McCulloch PM700 and 7-10A. He's probably better off getting a Dolmar/Makita 6400/6401 or 7900/7901 with a 24" bar unless he's 'into' working on/with old saws however. I'll stick with my old McCullochs, Homelites, and Poulans.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 9, 2012)

My stumpbroke 372xp.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 9, 2012)

You don't need a 460.
All you really need for a 24" bar is a Dolmar/Makita 6400.
Don't worry about the 7900 kit, it won't be necessary.

I've used my 6400 as much with a 28" bar as I have with the 20" it came with.
I can link you up with some videos if you would like.


Mike


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 9, 2012)

I wouldnt consider a 6401 unless I was going to throw the 7900 topend on it. They're as heavy as most of the other 70cc saws.

I agree, with the 7900 kit they are badazz. And they'll cut pretty good as a 6401, but with the weight of a 70cc saw. 

I vote for a 372xp or xpw. The difference in the two is: XP=71cc, XPW=75cc+ wrap handle. They run close to the same but the XPW has that little extra torque that I like. 

The 440 would be just as good of a choice.

If the question is "best saw with 24" bar", then these, IMO, are the best choices. Anything bigger will pull the 24" bar of course, but with added weight and unneeded power.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

My thought is to build my armory. Have a saw for each specific task in the job. Right now I have what I need for up to heavy pruning and small take downs but I see the need for a saw that can run a a bar from 24 up to a 30 if need be. I have a buddy who has a 90 cc Stihl and is already complaining about how much of a beast it is and I know that if I need to borrow it he will let me and he will probably sell it to me if I press him. But I don't need that big of a saw yet, and won't even think about getting one until the need arises. i.e. I have to remove my neighbors 100 year old silver maple which I hope is never, love that tree. 

So, so far, the recommendations are Husky, Stihl, and Dolomar/Mikita (with one enthusiastic Mac ) ). Now that I know what size I need, upper 60s and definitely in the 70 cc range, I will start my looking.

Can I get a Mikita and then LATER upgrade it to the 7100? Like after the warrenty runs out? I liked that story of buying the rental saw for 125 bucks.

Keep the thoughts coming. I really appreciated the mentoring.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 9, 2012)

Something wrong with that smiley face


----------



## eat a peach (Apr 9, 2012)

saw dog said:


> Get a MS 460R, you will never regret doing so. There is nothing on the market that will produce as much or as long if taken care of properly.


I have the 372xp but REALLY like the ms460, good balance and power to spare. Any of these choices won't be a bad deal.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 9, 2012)

Yea if you're wanting to pull 24"-30" with authority then I think I'd look at the 460 also. Or a Husky 390. I thought I read that you wanted something to pull up to 24". I must have read it wrong. I'd go at least 70cc. Forget the 60cc saws man, waste of time. Been there done that. Firewood is one thing but If you want to fall and buck timber you need 70cc+.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 9, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I wouldnt consider a 6401 unless I was going to throw the 7900 topend on it. They're as heavy as most of the other 70cc saws.
> 
> I agree, with the 7900 kit they are badazz. And they'll cut pretty good as a 6401, but with the weight of a 70cc saw.
> 
> ...



Not all XPWs are 75cc, but they were in the US for some years.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 9, 2012)

bob15 said:


> Forget the plastic saws. Find a McCulloch SP-81 or any of the PM800, 805, 85, 8200 or DE80 saws and be done with it.
> 
> The power is there, even the nay-sayers must admit that, if not they never ran a 5 cube Mac before. Eighty CC's of American HP and torque which is plenty to pull a 28" or a 33" bar.
> 
> ...



A better advice is to forget your post above.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 9, 2012)

poulan wild thingy would be the best imo


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 9, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I wouldnt consider a 6401 unless I was going to throw the 7900 topend on it. They're as heavy as most of the other 70cc saws.



That is not a problem since they pull like most of the other 70cc saws too.
They just don't COST like the rest of the 70cc saws.



Anthony_Va. said:


> I agree, with the 7900 kit they are badazz. And they'll cut pretty good as a 6401, but with the weight of a 70cc saw.



pretty good my ( ! )
See above!





Anthony_Va. said:


> I vote for a 372xp or xpw. The difference in the two is: XP=71cc, XPW=75cc+ wrap handle. They run close to the same but the XPW has that little extra torque that I like.
> 
> The 440 would be just as good of a choice.
> 
> If the question is "best saw with 24" bar", then these, IMO, are the best choices. Anything bigger will pull the 24" bar of course, but with added weight and unneeded power.




372 and 440 are both great saws, and would be good choices for 24"-30" bars but just aren't necessary for a 24".



Mike


----------



## benp (Apr 9, 2012)

There are 2 372's in the classifieds here. 

One page 1 a 372xp and page 9 a 372 xp that's ported. 

Might be choices to consider and I feel either would suit you well.


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 9, 2012)

I just put together a Jonsered 801 out of a few scrap yard saws, no major modifications, just putting the best parts together and ended up with a very strong 80cc saw. I let this saw run for the first time to make a video then it sat for two days, just went out and it fired on the second pull. There are a few drawbacks to a saw this old, one is parts, which I have a bucket or two, next is weight, I eat my Wheaties, third is it really wants more than a 24 inch bar. The plus is I only have about $20 in the saw and its parts saws, and a hour and a half labor in putting it together, so when it breaks I will be learned in its dis assemble. This will also work for any saw, I will be putting together a McCulloch CP70 with a 82cc engine, and a Husqvarna 480CD here in the near future on very minimal money similar to or less than the Jonsered and all saws are in the 80 cc range. This is not the best option but will never break the bank. I will add a video of a McCulloch SP81 with a 24 inch bar and chain in same size Yellow Pine.
[video=youtube;Iq7bk6eS5vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq7bk6eS5vs[/video]


----------



## benp (Apr 9, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You don't need a 460.
> All you really need for a 24" bar is a Dolmar/Makita 6400.
> Don't worry about the 7900 kit, it won't be necessary.
> 
> ...



I never even thought of that. :msp_thumbup: That would save alot of cash with a HD rental.

I never ran anything over a 20" with my 6400 BUT the saws seem to balance very well with the 24's I have now. 

They actually feel lighter than before, if that makes sense. I really like them with a 24" bar.


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 9, 2012)

I should also say when it come to putting a lot of wood on the ground I do grab a more modern saw but only when it has to be done right away, and it cost my insurance co. around $850.
[video=youtube;08bo-zkWwbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08bo-zkWwbw[/video]


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 10, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> That is not a problem since they pull like most of the other 70cc saws too.
> They just don't COST like the rest of the 70cc saws
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, you're dead on on the price part. But the 6401s I've ran won't hang with a 372 or 440 with a 24" bar buried in Hickory. 

Not necessary at all, but definetly preferred, by me anyways. Nothing worse than fighting a 60cc saw falling Hardwood for 8 hours. :msp_razz:


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 10, 2012)

benp said:


> There are 2 372's in the classifieds here.
> 
> One page 1 a 372xp and page 9 a 372 xp that's ported.
> 
> Might be choices to consider and I feel either would suit you well.



Thanks! I wondered about that but was having trouble finding the classifieds on my phone app.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 10, 2012)

I run a 25" on my ported 460. Lots of fun.


----------



## greendohn (Apr 10, 2012)

You fellas tryin' to mis-guide this fella ??

A JONSERED 2171 is the PERFECT saw for a 24" bar, and with the way it pulls a 28" bar i would think it will handle a 30" bar also. 

JONSERED will give you many years of good service and  the hell out of the pretenders !! 

opcorn:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 10, 2012)

greendohn said:


> You fellas tryin' to mis-guide this fella ??
> 
> A JONSERED 2171 is the PERFECT saw for a 24" bar, and with the way it pulls a 28" bar i would think it will handle a 30" bar also.
> 
> ...




so a copy saw is somehow better than the pretender it was patterned after?... a good saw? maybe, better saw, nope, or sales would show it.



FWIW: at the last ARKMOTX gtg last fall, I was able to run my stumpbroke 372xp w/a 36" semi skip chain noodling in hedge. It's the best bang for the buck value out there in saws. So much so, I want another one (or three) "just because"... 

I can only saw with one at a time. This one has held up VERY well in rough conditions, so I don't anticipate down time. I'm not going to loan them out. I'm not starting a tree/firewood service. I'm married. My wife doesn't run saws.

I have NO reason to own more than one, but I find myself wanting more of them just because this one runs so well.
I wish I could let you run this one side by side to any of those suggested above...
It'd dang sure help you make up your mind.

FWIW: if you can wait, attending a get together is an excellent time to determine what saw will do what you want. The last one we were at had over 125 saws and no one was turned down for running any of them.


----------



## saw dog (Apr 10, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> Just stopped at the local Stihl dealer: $1000.00 for a new 460. Ow. I know the owner so I'll drop him a line and see what he can do. But at that price I'm going to be saving a LOOOONG time :\
> 
> what is a good price for a good used 460?



Hi Again
I buy the MS 460Rs for $875.00 out the door and the 460R is $50 To $60 more than the regular 460. The R model comes with almost $330 worth of extras that makes the saw a true production saw. If you can swing the overage on your budget you will never be sorry that you made the sacfrice, 20 years from now you will be able to look back and be thankfull you did.


----------



## benp (Apr 10, 2012)

Hank Chinaski said:


> so a copy saw is somehow better than the pretender it was patterned after?... a good saw? maybe, better saw, nope, or sales would show it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was reason enough for me I couldn't have one plain and one hot rod....

I still feel the ported 372 in the classifieds will handily fill the op's needs.


----------



## rburg (Apr 10, 2012)

If you get a chance, you should go to the Iowa gtg. There will be many saws there that are the size you are looking for. There is also a gtg in MO this coming weekend that would have many saws that have been mentioned.


----------



## bob15 (Apr 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> A better advice is to forget your post above.....:msp_rolleyes:



Sorry, but I stand by what I said. I believe a Mac is a better built and more durible saw. There is a reason why they are some many still being used.

I been lucky enough to work on new Huskys, new enough to where I should not have been. And these weren't "box-store specials".


bob


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 10, 2012)

husqvarna 365special all the way,it pulls up to 28" with full authority,24" quite comfortable,i considered changing to one of the new husqvarna 560xp xtroq and now realise i was a little dumb to even want to change it cause they max out pulling 20" bar,the 365 can take up to 28" and i find very little to better it or to give you a better balance and power to weight ratio.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 10, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> husqvarna 365special all the way,it pulls up to 28" with full authority,24" quite comfortable,i considered changing to one of the new husqvarna 560xp xtroq and now realise i was a little dumb to even want to change it cause they max out pulling 20" bar,the 365 can take up to 28" and i find very little to better it or to give you a better balance and power to weight ratio.



My 562xp will pull a 24" with absolute authority. Im thinkin she will run a 28 just fine. Ive been meanin to put the 28 techlite on her. Ill let ya know what find....

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 10, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea, you're dead on on the price part. *But the 6401s I've ran won't hang with a 372 or 440 with a 24" bar buried in Hickory. *
> 
> Not necessary at all, but definetly preferred, by me anyways. Nothing worse than fighting a 60cc saw falling Hardwood for 8 hours. :msp_razz:






Well, the next GTG we get to together, I'll let you run one that might change your mind!


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> My 562xp will pull a 24" with absolute authority. Im thinkin she will run a 28 just fine. Ive been meanin to put the 28 techlite on her. Ill let ya know what find....
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk



Just remember... Being able to pull the bar, and being able to oil it adequately, are two different things...
:msp_sneaky:
Just sayin...
And stuff...


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Just remember... Being able to pull the bar, and being able to oil it adequately, are two different things...
> :msp_sneaky:
> Just sayin...
> And stuff...



Looked like it was oiling it great. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Looked like it was oiling it great.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk



Ok... Just checking... Many of the smaller saws weren't designed to oil a 24" plus bar... Heck, it's all some can do just to oil a 20"!!! Barely!!!


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... Just checking... Many of the smaller saws weren't designed to oil a 24" plus bar... Heck, it's all some can do just to oil a 20"!!! Barely!!!



Im pretty sure she will handle a 28" too. Im gonna check very next chance I get. I just need to get some bigger wood. But if theres one thing about huskys that ive noticed, its that all of them oil the bar very,very well. Man, I wish ya could have saw the 3120 Mike had at my dads place. I forget what size bar it was but good grief, that was over board LOL........I can see how they have no problems oiling a 42" bar.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Apr 10, 2012)

Stihl 044 if you are buying used.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 10, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Well, the next GTG we get to together, I'll let you run one that might change your mind!
> 
> 
> Mike



I'll see ya at Terry's ole bud. We'll have a showdown in Tennessee. :msp_wink: But I wonder if your's is stock? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'll see ya at Terry's ole bud. We'll have a showdown in Tennessee. :msp_wink: But I wonder if your's is stock? :msp_sneaky:



Of course it is... Pfffttt....
:hell_boy:

Hi Mike...


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 10, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'll see ya at Terry's ole bud. We'll have a showdown in Tennessee. :msp_wink: But I wonder if your's is stock? :msp_sneaky:



It is SO stock that all that has been done to it is blow the air filter off with compressed air a couple of times!
AND I have witnesses!
I thought about letting it breathe a bit better but it runs so well I'm not going to, JUST so I can say it is COMPLETELY stock.

Dolmar 6400 w/28" bar end cutting 40" maple - YouTube


Wigglesworth GTG #2 012 - YouTube



Mike


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 10, 2012)

The thing about the 562xp, is that when ported will make crazy power man. Just ask Mitch (mweba) Mine is bone stock. No muff mod or anything, and i really like the power it has. I wanna get her broken in before I ever think about getting her ported. But its certainly something to look forward too.....


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 11, 2012)

greendohn said:


> You fellas tryin' to mis-guide this fella ??
> 
> A JONSERED 2171 is the PERFECT saw for a 24" bar, and with the way it pulls a 28" bar i would think it will handle a 30" bar also.
> 
> ...



I like Jonseys but I can't get them in my area anymore without driving two hours


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 11, 2012)

rburg said:


> If you get a chance, you should go to the Iowa gtg. There will be many saws there that are the size you are looking for. There is also a gtg in MO this coming weekend that would have many saws that have been mentioned.



Where do I find info on these meets?


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 11, 2012)

Sweet! Just did an eBay search for dolimar and makita and turned up three saws. Wish I had money, I'ld go to war over the power head starting at $125.


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 11, 2012)

*041 Super*

Ah heck... Just go get you a old Stihl 041 Super. The saw has 72cc's and has plenty of torque that will pull the 24" bar real good. Just sayin...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 11, 2012)

oldmanriver said:


> Ah heck... Just go get you a old Stihl 041 Super. The saw has 72cc's and has plenty of torque that will pull the 24" bar real good. Just sayin...:msp_tongue:



"Imma Diiiiiinosaur! Shoulda died out looooong time before!" D. That saw is giving me flashbacks to my dad's Stihl: cut for an hour, work on the saw for two.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 11, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> "Imma Diiiiiinosaur! Shoulda died out looooong time before!" D. That saw is giving me flashbacks to my dad's Stihl: cut for an hour, work on the saw for two.



Don't blame the fiddle...


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> "Imma Diiiiiinosaur! Shoulda died out looooong time before!" D. That saw is giving me flashbacks to my dad's Stihl: cut for an hour, work on the saw for two.



That surely sounds like a cheap Stihl.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rburg (Apr 11, 2012)

Check out the threads on the Iowa Spring gtg, the Ok,AR,MO KS,TK GTG, and the 029,290,310,390 build off. These threads have info that will tell you where the gtgs are.


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 11, 2012)

eccentric said:


> don't blame the fiddle...:d



:d


----------



## Incomplete (Apr 11, 2012)

They need to add a like button and better smileys to this app!


----------



## deye223 (Apr 11, 2012)

bottom right hand corner............. like | share


----------



## carym2a (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry gotta say, I really like my 272XP with a 24" GB bar running a 3/8 skip sq chisle, firewood go to saw

Cary


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 11, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You don't need a 460.
> All you really need for a 24" bar is a Dolmar/Makita 6400.
> Don't worry about the 7900 kit, it won't be necessary.
> 
> ...





I have a Dolmar 6400 and love it!! I run a 20" b&c on it most of the time and have a 30" b&c also. But if were going to run a 24" or bigger most of the time i would put a 79cc kit on it no doubt. Which i will be doing shortly. The 6400 will handle a 24" fine but not the best by no means. Don't get me wrong i love my 6400 but any thing over a 24" and you'll have to wait on it.:msp_smile:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 11, 2012)

Tree Feller said:


> I have a Dolmar 6400 and love it!! I run a 20" b&c on it most of the time and have a 30" b&c also. But if were going to run a 24" or bigger most of the time i would put a 79cc kit on it no doubt. Which i will be doing shortly. The 6400 will handle a 24" fine but not the best by no means. Don't get me wrong i love my 6400 but any thing over a 24" and you'll have to wait on it.:msp_smile:





Didn't you see the video?:bang:


Mike


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 12, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Didn't you see the video?:bang:
> 
> 
> Mike




Yes sir I did and the 6400 does great! But a 7900 will do much better. I think it cuts fast which imho makes the saw feel lighter.
I'm not knocking your 6400, like i said i have one and run it regularly and after running a 7900 i cant help but put a 79cc kit on it!


----------



## carym2a (Apr 12, 2012)

UK Rich said:


> I've worked my 660 for nearly 10 years and it's still my most reliable saw. Normally running a 25" bar with an 8 pin rim. The fuel tank leaks (if anyone has one...) as I dropped it down a 30ft bank.
> 
> It's like having a really hot girlfriend - with a bladder problem.



My gal had that same problem , some guys on the forums helped me fix it by welding the crack up with a soldering gun, I might get a new one, after they get broke then fixed its really never the same , 395 tank that is:msp_sneaky:

Cary


----------

